#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Brennen in Harnröhre Restharngefühl >

## Uhrologe

Hallo Leidensgenossen, ich hab mich jetzt endlich dazu entschlossen mal einen Beitrag zum Besten zu geben weil ich glaube dem einen oder anderen möglicherweise durch eine Kleinigkeit helfen zu können. Viele haben ja schon über ein Brennen in der Harnröhre geschrieben, gerade las ich dass jemand nach einer Harnwegsinfektion ständig das Gefühl hat dass noch ein paar Tropfen in der Harnröhre geblieben sind. Genau solche Probleme kenne ich auch sehr gut und freundete mich sogar schon immer mehr mit dem Gedanken an wieder mal den Urologen aufzusuchen. Ich hatte auch schon wieder einige Zeit im Internet verbracht um mir noch mehr Informationen über eine Harnröhrenbougierung zu holen die bei meinen letzten Urologenbesuch erwähnt wurde. Durch Zufall bin ich irgendwo im Netz auf ein Forum gestoßen bei der von einer Übersäuerung die Rede war. Abhilfe sollte Basenpulver schaffen und nach weiterem Suchen empfahl jemand Gemüsebrühe um den Säurehaushalt zu regulieren (hört sich doch echt bescheuert an oder?). In meinem Küchenschrank lagen noch ein paar Fleischbrühwürfel und ich dachte mir, damit könnte ich ja mal mein Glück probieren. Klingt verrückt aber ein paar Stunden später hatte ich schon eine deutliche Besserung gespürt und einen Tag später waren die Probleme so gut wie weg. Ich kann es eigentlich fast immer noch nicht glauben und hoffe, dass es so bleibt. Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren ob jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder ob mein Ratschlag anderen geholfen hat.

----------


## hannibal

Hallo ,
mit der Überersäuerung ist es leider so. Wir (die meisten von uns) ernären uns einfach verkehrt.
Habe auch auf Anraten eines Facharztes meine Lebensgewohnheiten umgestellt, und siehe da, es geht mir besser.
Mein Brennen ist aber nicht ganz weg gegangen.
Liebe Grüße 
Viel Erfolg weiter hin
Ilona

----------


## Uhrologe

Danke Ilona, ich wünsche dir, dass du das Brennen ganz im Griff kriegst, ist doch schon eine ziemliche Einschränkung der Lebensqualität. 
  In meiner Euphorie war ich letztens vielleicht etwas zu optimistisch, alle Probleme sind natürlich nicht beseitigt. Ich würde aber schon sagen, das Brennen ist im Grunde fast weg, (irgendwie ist es jetzt ganz anders) das Restharngefühl hat sich stark gebessert und das üble Druckgefühl im Dammbereich,  was ich noch gar nicht erwähnt habe, hat sich auch sehr abgeschwächt. Das alles nur durch die Verwendung dieser rechteckigen Klumpen. Was mich wundert ist, dass bei den ganzen Urinuntersuchungen nie irgendetwas festgestellt wurde, und in den letzten Jahren ist das bei mir bestimmt. 15 Mal gemacht worden. Manchmal denke ich, die eine oder andere Blasenspieglung(bei einer bin ich mir sogar sicher, weil da nachher noch mehr kaputt war als vorher) hätte ich mir sparen können.

----------


## hannibal

Hallo,
wieso bekommst du andauernd eine Blasenspiegelung gemacht?
Ilona

----------


## Uhrologe

Dauernd ist übertrieben, es sind ja nur zwei Blasenspiegelungen gemacht worden. Die zweite wurde ordnungsgemäß durchgeführt und war auch gar nicht so schlimm. Bei der ersten (anderer Urologen) kann ich nicht glauben dass alles richtig gemacht wurde, so wie der Urologe rumgestochert hat. Eigentlich ist klar: der hat die Harnröhre noch zusätzlich beschädigt, denn danach hatte ich erst Mal richtige Probleme und kam um eine Harnröhrenschlitzung nicht mehr herum. Die Schlitzung habe ich aber lieber im Krankenhaus machen lassen. An den Stellen wo ich die meisten Probleme habe wurde aber komischerweise gar nichts gemacht. Ist alles sehr merkwürdig. Eines ist aber sicher: durch die Änderung des pH- Wertes ist eine Besserung eingetreten, es reicht aber noch nicht um vernünftig Leben zu können. Du siehst, ich bin wieder etwas auf den Teppich gekommen.

----------


## hannibal

Oh da habe ich mich wohl verlesen.
Siehst du , das gesündere Essen macht eben doch was aus. Ich habe ja auch mein Essen umgestellt.
Weiterhin alles Gute
Liebe Grüße 
Ilona

----------


## hey_doc

Probier's doch mal mit Solubitrat-Tee aus der Apotheke. Der hilft verlässlich bei Brennen in der Harnröhre! 
Lg,
hey_doc

----------


## Uhrologe

Den werde ich mal antesten.

----------

